# Support events for kids



## Lynna (May 22, 2013)

Hi 
we went on a diabetes uk family care event last year and it was brilliant. 
My daughter expressed an interest in going on the week long camp for kids, but all the activities are very outward bound eg kayaking, rock climbing etc which she is not keen on. Does anyone know of any other support events by any other organisations which may be suitable for  a shy 11 year old? 
She came away from the weekend last year with so much more confidence and I would like to build on this. 

Any suggestions welcome.

Ta
Lynn


----------



## HOBIE (May 23, 2013)

Hi Lynn. I helped at an event last year in Telford which i thought was excellent for the kids & there confidence. They all learnt something inc parents.  Good luck encouraging your daughter to go for a week event. She doesnt have to do all the events. Give the team a call & they will give you good addvice.


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2013)

Hi Lynn, the Children With Diabetes people have various get-togethers I believe, worth checking out their site if you are not already a member 

http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/


----------



## HOBIE (May 25, 2013)

Let us know how you get on Lynn


----------



## Copepod (May 25, 2013)

What things does your daughter like doing, Lynna? Eg physical activities other than outdoor activies? which sports? music / dance / performing arts? visual art / pottery / crafts etc? I'm assuming you are looking for courses run for children with diabetes, rather than courses for any children, at which children with diabetes are welcome?

As Northerner says, CWD are likely to have other meetings / weekends / holidays that might suit her. 

By the way, Outward Bound is actually a trade name for a charity / company founded at Aberdovey, Wales in 1941 by Kurt Hahn & Lawrence Holt, supported by Blue Funnel Line. Hahn was a refugee from Germany to UK in 1933, forced out by Nazi treatment of Jews. He also founded Gordanstoun School, United World Colleges and what became Duke of Edinburgh's Award, among other things. Not everyone's cup of tea, of course, but covers a lot more aspects of personal development than purely canoeing, sailing, hill walking, rock climbing, orienteering rope courses etc.


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 25, 2013)

Hi, just to add, keep an eye on the JDRF website for events too, something might come up she fancies  
There is a support forum for kids she might like to join called "The Insulin Gang", might be helpful if she feels shy.


----------



## Lynna (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I will keep an eye out on the jdrf and kids with diabetes sites and see what I can find. 
I think it is good for kids (and us parents) to meet others in the same situation. She would gain such a lot of confidence.
Will keep you posted


----------

